# Is it just me, or are the GP7's pretty weak?



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I have two GP7s now, a 374 (or 375, whichever the powered one is) with pullmore wheels, and a 370 without them. The 370 has been converted to knuckle coupler on one side, and the empty shell from the 374/375 pair installed. (somehow my dad lost the dummy chassis long ago, but still had the dummy shell, so I bought a 370 in a parts lot for $30 with no shell and mated them together).

At any rate, my 4-6-2 steamer can pull 13 cars easily, even up a grade. My 360 alco (with the dual motors) can as well. The GP7 can barely pull 13 cars on a level grade at max throttle, and doubleheading two GP7s allows me to pull those cars only at max throttle.

The alco by itself can do the same job at half to 3/4 throttle, same with the 4-6-2. I realize the 4-6-2 has a much bigger motor, but the alco actually has smaller motors than the gp7, and I would think two GP7s with big single motors would be a match for a single alco with twin smaller motors. 

I'm going to try installing pullmore wheels on the 370, it seems to spin a lot, and maybe that will help... but the alco doesn't have pullmore wheels and it can pull the entire train easily. (14 cars actually, since it has a dummy unit behind it)

Curious if there's anything else I can do to make these better haulers...

Charles.


----------



## Major (Dec 22, 2010)

The early GP7's without traction tires are not great pullers however before I condemn the engine I have found out that lubricating all freight car axles helps considerably in improving the number of cars the locomotive can pull. Also try bull frog snot I have found this improves puling power and pre "pul-mor" locomotives. Only apply it on one power axle as you still need power pickup!


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I have both one with traction tires and one without, and they both spin their wheels. I actually just purchased some bullfrog snot, I'll give it a shot. I bought it for my doubleheading atlantics... they've got more than enough power, but the drivers just spin with a big load up a grade.

Charles.


----------



## Gilbert Guy (Feb 29, 2012)

I have two 1951 vintage 370's that operate with little pulling power. Recognizing that limitation I keep the reverse units and wheels well cleaned and the motors lubed. One has become a yard switcher shuffling one or two freight cars. The other one had a severely warped shell that I cut, straightened and repainted as a 1970's B&M. That one easily pushes/pulls two Hamilton domes a la the MBTA Commuter rail that I once rode.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, so I'm not crazy then  

I just figured, long diesel trains and short steam trains are realistic, but due to the small motors in the diesels, that's not really doable. Hrm, maybe I'll find some spare parts and install dual motors in the 370...

Charles.


----------

